# creating bubbles in M&P



## happyshopper (Jun 4, 2018)

I purchased some melt and pour and simply used a chunk from the tub to try it.

I don't like it  there are no bubbles at all. I live in a hard water area so will never have a natural soap with loads of bubbles but the CP I made in the past had loads compared to this.

Is there anything I can add to make it more bubbly, as I really don't want to waste the whole tub.

If it matters it is a white base with shea butter already added by the manufacture. I think its SLS free but then so was the CP I made.

Thanks


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 4, 2018)

Any chance you bought it at a craft store? If so, the brands they carry are garbage.

I asked the same thing a few years back and was told to toss it and buy good quality m&p.


----------



## LilyJo (Jun 5, 2018)

Sonw of the M&P formulations are more bubbly than others - our palm free/SLS/SLES free one lathers (small bubbles) rather than big fluffy bubbles but I know other M&P do bubble more so it kind of depends on which one.

My experience with this exact subject and exeriementing is that you can add up to 3% of additional ingredients but in general they wont affect the lather that much other than to depress it further. What did make a difference to me anyway was when I stopped trying to compare M&P performance against CP, they lather differently and perform in hard water areas differently - you just cant compare the two, especially premade M&P stuff. 

BTW I gave a sample of M&P to someone who didnt have any CP knowledge and asked her to use it and see what she thought - the feedback was that they liked the creamy lather and remarked that it lathered like Dove or similar so I guess its horses for courses!


----------



## lsg (Jun 5, 2018)

You can try adding 1 tsp cocamidopropyl betaine to 1 lb melted base.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 5, 2018)

I purchased it via amazon, brand is Stephenson personal care. I believe it is also sold in craft shops.

Can someone advise what the decent brands are to look for?

I take the point about comparing CP to M&P if I hadn't have experienced CP first, maybe I would have thought differently about this, its still nicer/better than commercial soap. I have brought M&P bars formed by others before and they were certainly bubbly but perhaps as above they used a decent base or additive.

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Jun 5, 2018)

Here is the Stephenson M&P guide.  You will note that some of their M&P bases are foamier than others.

http://info.stephensonpersonalcare.com/melt-and-pour-product-guide


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2018)

Can you add SLS to MP?

If that doesn't work, maybe add it in chunks to CP? MP embeds look really neat in CP.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 6, 2018)

I saw that chart mine is a 6 which seems to be average for the bases they do, so I assumed it would be ok. In hindsight I suspect the soaps have all been tested in soft water. 

I have ordered some SLSA to use in bath bombs so when it arrives I will try adding that and report back. 

Good suggestion thanks if I can't get it to bubble I will either keep for embeds in CP, or get a clear M&P which had the highest bubble rating and use as embeds in that.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 7, 2018)

I purchased some clear base = result bubbles 

I thought about it, when I see M&P for sale I have never seen a completely opaque bar, they are always clear with embeds/layers.  I always assumed this is because they look nicer but now realise its not just that, it is so the customer get a soap that actually foams. 

I will still test the white base with SLSA and report back, I've not received it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

the Shea Butter M&P I have tried does not lather with bubbles when compared to the other M&P I have tried.


----------

